# "Sama udzieliła sobie odpowiedzi"



## miguell

Witam!
Jak powiedzieć po angielsku: Sama udzieliła sobie odpowiedzi.
Czy można powiedzieć: _She got the answer herself_ ?


----------



## jazyk

Tak, lub _She found the answer herself._


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Tak,..


 Sorry, no: She *gave* the answer to herself. or 'She answered the question herself'
'got' does not imply giving the answer, only getting. 



jazyk said:


> ... lub _She found the answer herself._


This can give the same effect, but the meaning is changed.


----------



## jazyk

_She gave the answer to herself_ makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> _She gave the answer to herself_ makes no sense to me.


  But this is the exact translation of "Sama udzieliła sobie odpowiedzi."
Yoy could also express it as "She answered the question that she had asked herself.

By the way, if you ask a question, and nobody answers it, but you begin to think harder, and you finally find an answer (solution) in your mind, and then you can answer the question, does this sound meaningless?


----------



## jazyk

Then I suggest: She found the answer to her own question, which is close to one of my first suggestions.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Then I suggest: She found the answer to her own question, which is close to one of my first suggestions.


Don't you ever talk with yourself?
To answer a question oneself has asked in a meeting is a poular rhetorical trick too.


----------



## Rusak963

Ben Jamin said:


> 'She answered the question herself'



This can be ambiguous, I think. In the way that it was not anyone speaking on behalf of her, e. g. partner, friend, spokesman, family, whoever, but she herself.

How about:

She answered her own question.



jazyk said:


> Tak, lub _She found the answer herself._




This may be wrong as one can understand it as: nobody helped her in  answering a question, some question, not necessarily asked by her.


----------



## miguell

Miałem na myśli to, że udzieliła sobie odpowiedzi na zadane przez siebie pytanie, nie czekając specjalnie na odpowiedź swojego rozmówcy.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Sorry, no: She *gave* the answer to herself. [...]


This is how I would translate it too. Another option may be: She provided herself with the answer.


----------



## miguell

Dziękuję.


----------

